# @-Taste geht nicht - [solved]

## derNoob

Hallo

bei mir funktioniert die @-Taste nicht. Hab schon mehrere Einstellungen probiert, hat aber nicht gebracht. 

Weiss jemand Rat???

lg

derNoobLast edited by derNoob on Tue Oct 24, 2006 12:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Und welche Einstellungen das sind sollen wir erraten? Ebensowenig hilfreich wäre "funzt ned".

Versuche mal 

```
    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

```

in der xorg.conf und 

```
KEYMAP="de"

```

in /etc/conf.d/keymaps

----------

## GLS064

 *derNoob wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> bei mir funktioniert die @-Taste nicht. Hab schon mehrere Einstellungen probiert, hat aber nicht gebracht. 
> 
> Weiss jemand Rat???
> ...

 

was steht denn bei dir unter /etc/conf.d/keymaps  ? 

Meine sieht so aus :

```

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="de"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

und die @- Taste geht bei mir ohne Probleme   :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *derNoob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> bei mir funktioniert die @-Taste nicht. ....
> ...

 

Hallo Noob,

wie hast du denn dieses @ dort gemacht? ;)

War nur ein Scherz. Überprüfe doch einfach mal deine Tastatureinstellungen.

Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast findest du....

hier ein (unoffizieller) Link zur Deutschen Lokalisierung und hier offizielle Doku.

----------

## derNoob

also danke mal für die schnellen Antworten:

@Reptile:

also hab deine Einstellungen übernommen (KEYMAP auf "de" und im /etc/X11/xorg.conf die options so wie du geschrieben hast gesetzt), hat aber nichts gebracht.

@GLS064:

meine "keymaps" schaut jetzt genauso aus, kann aber noch immer keine @ Zeichen machen.

@ChrisJumper (hab mir ein Lachen eh nicht verkneifen können  :Wink:  ):

welche Tastatureinstellungen meinst du? ich hab bei den tastatureinstellungen unter "keyboard model" "Genric 105-key (Intl) PC stehen und "layout" ist german. was könnte ich noch für einstellungen probieren??

PS: ich hab auch vor kurzer zeit ein etc-update gemacht. kann das sein, dass einige wichtige einstellungen für die Tastatur halt überschrieben worden sind???

----------

## derNoob

ok, jetzt hats endlich geklappt.

hab unter "layout options" alle einstellungen deaktiviert und siehe da, jetzt gehts.

danke nochmals für eure hilfen

lg

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @ChrisJumper:
> 
> welche Tastatureinstellungen meinst du?
> ...

 

Evt. kann man unter einem WindowsManger wie Kde oder Gnome noch zusätzliche Tatstatureinstellungen nehmen, die dann auch die normale überschreiben (zumindest im Fenstermanager). Vielleicht liegt es daran?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: ich hab auch vor kurzer zeit ein etc-update gemacht. kann das sein, dass einige wichtige einstellungen für die Tastatur halt überschrieben worden sind???

 

Wenn man bei einem etc-update nicht aufpasst kann man sehr schnell die eigenen Configurationsdateien mit Standartwerten überschreiben. Man sollte sich schon die Zeit nehmen die änderungen die bei einem etc-update gemacht werden zu prüfen ;)

 Man muss nicht alles verstehen, aber man erkennt in der Regel sehr schnell was Konfigurationsdateien überschreibt und was nur Verbesserungen an Skripten darstellt.

Des weiteren, schau doch mal in die zwei Links die ich dir gegeben hab, am besten fängst du mit dem zweiten an. Dort ist das alles gut Dokumentiert und du hast das in ca. 15 Minuten durch ;)

Edit: Ah es funktioniert, wunderbar. Glückwunsch!

Jetzt ist nur noch eins zu tun: Deinen ersten Eintrag mit dem du diesen Post eröffnet hast als "[solved]" oder "[gelöst]" makieren. Dazu klickst du einfach auf den Edit Button (deines ersten Eintrags) und änderst den "Titel" indem du besagte Wörter dranhängst ;)

----------

